# My first fatties



## lugnut (Aug 21, 2016)

20160821_173802.jpg



__ lugnut
__ Aug 21, 2016
__ 1






The small on is barbecue chicken  (think BBQ chicken pizza). And the other is peppers,onion ,and Swiss cheese with a BBQ sauce bath.


----------



## briggy (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nice bacon weave!

Wait a sec.. you put BBQ sauce over bacon??


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks and sounds great Lug, thanks for sharing and keep up the good work!













Smokem-if-U-Gotem.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 20, 2016


----------



## lugnut (Aug 21, 2016)

20160821_211351.jpg



__ lugnut
__ Aug 21, 2016


----------



## lugnut (Aug 21, 2016)

20160821_224157.jpg



__ lugnut
__ Aug 21, 2016





Ground beef and Italian sausage blend with red, yellow, orange, and green peppers.  Onions, Swiss cheese  , and dijon mustard. And yes glazed with BBQ sauce.


----------



## lugnut (Aug 21, 2016)

20160821_224203.jpg



__ lugnut
__ Aug 21, 2016





Ground chicken Italian sausage blend with onions BBQ sauce and mozzarella cheese .


----------



## lugnut (Aug 21, 2016)

Pit thanks for the spanking but BBQ and bacon go well together. Especially bacon wrapped shrimp in BBQ sauce.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 22, 2016)

lugnut said:


> Pit thanks for the spanking but BBQ and bacon go well together. Especially bacon wrapped shrimp in BBQ sauce.


They do indeed.

Nice looking fatties there my friend.. Point to ya.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 22, 2016)

lugnut said:


> 20160821_211351.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one should hit the carousel..


----------



## lugnut (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2016)

Boy for your first try you really killed it!

Awesome looking fatties!!

Point to you!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 23, 2016)

LN, Nice looking fatties and a point for the great weave !


----------



## disco (Aug 26, 2016)

Fine fatties, friend!

Disco


----------

